# Folding Essentials/Tutorials



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2009)

Folding Essentials compiled into one thread. PM me if you have any issues.

Setting-up Folding Clients With FAH GPU Tracker V2 


How to set up Windows SMP CPU Client


How to set up single-GPU NVIDIA/ATI GPU2 Client


HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients


How to setup GPU3/GPU2 combo Nvidia Folding clients on the same rig


How to Setup ATI "X2" cards folding dual GPU


Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards


How to apply your Folding Badge


How to make a Dummy VGA Dongle


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 25, 2010)

So where is the guide for -bigadv?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out the SMP guide I wrote.  Just add the -bigadv flag where you have the -smp flag


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is a short and simple -bigadv tutorial. Basically it's the same as the SMP tutorial except a few added steps. Here is the LINK for the SMP tutorial straight from the F@H page.

Additional Steps:

1. Passkey is needed (see tutorial on how to obtain)

2. When you configure your client make sure you:

_a. Select "big" as your acceptable size of work assignment_

_b. Do not enable the -advmethods flag
_
3. Place the -bigadv flag on client shortcut.

Follow steps 2 and 3 as seen here:







Note: You need to have least 8 CPU cores in order to qualify and receive -bigadv work units (WU). Intel i7 9XX and 8XX processors qualify because of their 8 total threads. Minimum OC to 3.6 Ghz to qualify for the early completion bonus. *I highly recommend that your OC be  stable because F@H will stress your rig *

If you need further assistance PM myself or BUCK_NASTY


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there a guide for setting up HFM? If there is, I can't find it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> Is there a guide for setting up HFM? If there is, I can't find it.



 HFM.NET - Client Monitoring Application for Foldi...


----------



## Iten Alan (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello,

I was wondering if you please can update the post?
Almost all the threads referred to, you will only find tutorials for Win XP/Vista and some Win7.
Being almost 7 years now, I guess it would need an update; specially for Windows 10 and 8/8.1 users.

Thank you a lot!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2015)

OK guy's, who can help with Win 8/10? I'm still holding out on Win 7 on all my rigs. Don't know if the Fahclient is any different with the newer versions of Windoz.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

It's exactly the same on 10 and 8 and out of the 2 I would go w/ 10 as it has been producing better numbers for me, very close to my Linux based numbers too


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 14, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> It's exactly the same on 10 and 8 and out of the 2 I would go w/ 10 as it has been producing better numbers for me, very close to my Linux based numbers too


Could you provide me some proof with those numbers please ?
*Win7 vs linux* would be very nice !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> Could you provide me some proof with those numbers please ?
> *Win7 vs linux* would be very nice !


That's so hard, takes so much time, and is just plain difficult to quantify.  Also, they keep changing F@H so what works best today may not tomorrow.  Just go with what you're comfortable with.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 15, 2016)

Not real but I only have 10 and Ubuntu so I can show those differences.  Ubuntu wins too
I'm mainly running win10 due to business reasons right now till I can convert fully and get apps to work in wine/play on Linux


----------

